# Fulton Combination Plane Question



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I have owned and used a Fulton combination plane (the one with the reticulated side handle) for about 25 years. It's a very good plane and works quite well. The main frame is stamped "FULTON". I have always thought this plane to be made by the Fulton Tool Company (New York or New Jersey…..?) I was recently told that this plane was possibly made by Sargent for Sears. (We know the Craftsman duplex/fillister plane was Sargent) 
The problem with that theory for me, at least, is the fact that Sargent's #1080 combination plane is identical to the Stanley #45. If the Fulton combination plane was in fact made by Sargent, there would have been no need to scrap the successful design and retool just to copy Stanley's plane.
Am I correct in my long time thinking that this combination plane was manufactured by the Fulton Tool Company, and not by Sargent under the Fulton name? Any information or insight ill be appreciated.
BTW, Reader of the Stanley#45 thread who are keeping count, yes, the Fulton is in addition to the two #45s and the #55 in the shop…...I know you're checking…....LOL…....


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

if its less than 100 yrs. old, its a probably a Sargent or Stanley.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The 1080 and the 45 are not the same….different cutter holders, different spurs…cutters are notched differently.
Fulton was a Sargent line of planes made for Sears & Roebuck. There was also a Dunlap line of planes, before they were all merged into the Craftsman line.

Fulton was made by Sargent . Dunlaps by about all the plane makers.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Here are photos of the Fulton combination plane: Note that the cutters are held in place by an iron wedge which tightens by means of a screw knob. Cutters have two notches, top one fits into a groove at the bottom of the depth adjustment screw. Love the side handle.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sargent made


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That is most definitely a Sargent made #1080.

It took some research, but I have evendence that the Fulton Tool Co was actually Sears as well. You can read and decide for yourself.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/fulton-or-fulton-tool-company/


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Interesting information. I had been told that Sears had their planes made by Sargent but marked "Fulton" as their "house brand". Supposedly, they used the name "Fulton" because the Sears Headquarters was on Fulton Street in Chicago. I have a reprint of the 1897 catalog, which shows this address.
So, this plane was made for sale by Sears, Roebuck and Company. I was a bit confused because most of the Sargent 1080s I've seen have the knob handle on the fence, more closely resembling the Stanley #45.
My day has not been wasted, as I have learned some good information. Thank you to all who have replied to this question. I greatly appreciate you sharing your knowledge!


----------

